# iPad verrouillé/Mise en veille lors de visionnage AirPlay



## stéphane83 (26 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
Un truc génant lors de visionnage de vidéos YouTube ou autre en utisant l'ipad vers l'Apple Tv.
Quelques minutes après, lorsque l'ipad se verrouille, cela coupe la vidéo envoyée vers l'Apple Tv.
Possible de remédier à ce problème?
Apple aurait pu prévoir un non verrouillage de l'ipad ou ne pas interrompre la connection d'avec l'Apple Tv lorsque celui est utilisé pour le visionnage AirPlay.


----------



## Rémi M (26 Novembre 2011)

Cela est possible pour le non-verrouillage : 

_Réglages > Général > Verrouillage auto. > "jamais"_


----------

